# What is this?



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok...I'm really bad with names...lol
I put this in a viv I've set up for some variabilis,
but can't, for the life of me, remember what it is...

























I know it's nothing particularly rare...
Somebody help me out.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

It's a plant!

Sorry, had too.


----------



## pdfDMD (May 9, 2009)

It looks like _Peperomia puteolata_ to me. I have a few of these plants in my vivs and they tend to be slow growing and prefer things to be a bit drier than constantly moist. In my experience, they're also very hardy.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

It looks more like Peperomia angulata to me. 

-Josh


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I second angulata


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Third, angulata.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone...
Angulata, it is.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't think it is puteolata or angulata, i'd have to google to find the species. Angulata has rounder leaves, and puteolata has longer pointy'er leaves and is a lighter green, at least the ones I have in my collection. Also, angulata doesn't alternate the leaves that way, they are all parallel along the stem.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Were i live (in the Netherlands) you can find a quit lot of these" in between" peperomia,s some do like angulata and others more like puteolata.
They all come from a big nursery were they also grow the real angulata some years ago.
I think they are al hybrids between puteolata and angulata.
angulata is a bit more difficult to grown specie ......maybe the reason for a hybrid?


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I think that while it could be a hybrid, I haven't seen one going around here in the states.
I'm thinking it could just be a young plant of P. puteolata as others have suggested. 
They start off with growth similar to P. angulata and then eventually get larger and "stand up" 
Sorry for the poor photo, but the first is of a young seedling of P. aff. puteolata, which looks similar to yours. The regular puteolata in this stage tends to have the cleaner straight veining that your does (I don't have a picture available).


When they mature, the aff. puteolata looks like this


And the regular P. puteolata looks like this.


Hope this helps


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful plant regardless!


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Manuran said:


> I think that while it could be a hybrid, I haven't seen one going around here in the states.
> I'm thinking it could just be a young plant of P. puteolata as others have suggested.
> They start off with growth similar to P. angulata and then eventually get larger and "stand up"
> Sorry for the poor photo, but the first is of a young seedling of P. aff. puteolata, which looks similar to yours. The regular puteolata in this stage tends to have the cleaner straight veining that your does (I don't have a picture available).
> ...


This looks like a definite possibility,thanks!
I guess I'll just have to wait and see...


----------

